# 911 display in the making



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, on one of the forums today, a discussion of putting up a 911 display happened. I had never thought of that, and it would only be for a one day thang, but what a tribute to ourselves and country.

So, although it won't be very big, I started on my vision today for the one day display. I won't reveal it all, because I don't know if it will change or morph, or I plain won't get things done, but I will share what I've done as I go along.

I found at the dollar store today a hard red plastic child's fire hat. I also found a fireman's kit. That's all I need to start. Raw cost is $2.00 .

Started on the hat tonight. It had a 911 paper sticker in the front of it, that I didn't want. I wanted more realism.

So I sprayed the red shiny hat with rustoleum plastic red paint right over the sticker. I also sprayed inside and under it. I then sprayed some gray primer and black spray paint on it to immolate soot and scorches. I did that under it as well.



















now to add to the front of the hat, the kit pictured here:










Had a plastic fireman's badge with that cheap chrome look to it. So, I sprayed it brass, and then dusted it with gray primer and black spray paint. I was pleasantly surprised to see the details being brought out as if I'd dry brushed the brass. I also flipped it over to spray the back gray and black. No one will see this, it will cover the silver and stop any reflection back to the hat.










that's all I had time for outside tonight due to darkness. Tomorrow I shall resume after work...


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

While a tribute to those who were lost sounds great, I don't know about the format. Some may take offense to the idea, some may think it's patriotic. I don't know, just seems a bit risky. Just thought I'd give my 2 cents.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks Joker. Like I said, it won't be big, but a nice reminder just the same I think.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

You should make a sign that says "Never forget" or something like that to make sure you get the message across...
Good idea none the less.
.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

sickie, I don't see anything wrong with putting together a small 09 11 tribute out on 09.11


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I put the hat together yesterday and it looks good. Spray painted the axe and crowbar to get more realistic shades.

I'll prob cross two flags in back of it, and try to figure out someway to make a sign.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

any progress?


----------

